# Look and weep



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Look and weep at new find. ?

Seriously though, I'm sorting out the kitchen cupboards for my Mother and came across this at the back of a little visited corner cupboard.

Must have been her partner's, who died around 12 years ago. Doesn't look as though it had much use unsurprisingly!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ratty said:


> Look and weep at new find. ?
> 
> Seriously though, I'm sorting out the kitchen cupboards for my Mother and came across this at the back of a little visited corner cupboard.
> 
> ...


 You have got to try it ?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Would do but there's no basket in the portafilter!

I will keep hold of it though in case I come across it or find one for sale.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh how poignant. Think of how many of those and similar must be filling up landfill sites around the world!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I used one that was a lot cruder. Steam boiler with a safety valve that I assume let it all out if it got too hot.  the water probably cooled by the time it got to the portafilter. It made pretty decent coffee all things considered. Portafilter too small really but it steamed well. Eventually the special glass beaker that caught the coffee broke so that was the end of that. Couldn't find anything suitable to fit.

 Went looking for another and thought buy 2 as they were rather small and they seem to have disappeared off the planet. Maybe some exploded now and again.

John

-


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We should all be able to claim under trades description . . . How Can those types of machines ever have been described as espresso machines is beyond me ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> We should all be able to claim under trades description . . . How Can those types of machines ever have been described as espresso machines is beyond me


It's more like an electric Moka pot with a foam wand.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> > We should all be able to claim under trades description . . . How Can those types of machines ever have been described as espresso machines is beyond me
> ...


 It's a bean to sink machine


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Why is the music to 'Sale Of The Century' playing in my head when I look at that?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

-Mac said:


> Why is the music to 'Sale Of The Century' playing in my head when I look at that?


 Well there's another 3000 acre landfill site filled ???


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

technically, it IS an espresso machine...


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Bean 'trying' to do some research on the Cafe Rio but not having a lot of luck. Looks like the name Rio went out of favour and it changed to Cafe Rico!

Funnily enough there is a 'new' one on Ebay at the moment for £35.00 eBay item number: 153686465070. Someone must have got it as a present and never opened it?

Good news is I found the basket!

I owe Mum's partner an apology as removing the shower screen revealed a load of loose lime scale so it did have some use.

He maybe used it in Tenerife, where he lived in the 1980's and 90's?

Watch this space, I will try and service it and get it up and running when time allows. Pictures to follow too!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Hmmmm!

Long time after, resurrecting this post.

Found this again from its hidey hole and flushed some citric acid through it and lots of clean RO water.

A few bits of loose scale came out, not much.

So looking for advice on grind setting on the Niche for first use. I'm thinking of trying 20, any thoughts?

ratty


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I set Niche to 23 and ground 23g of coffee.

Tamped with a 49mm tamper and got out 140ish ml of coffee.

Tasted a bit naff but not horrendous.

I cannot find any instructions on line. In fact one Morphy Richards technician a good few years ago denied its existence when asked the question about a manual being available!

Think I should possibly grind courser and maybe not tamp. Any thoughts?


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@ratty I'd guess at 1980s from the styling? I seem to recall having a filter/terrible expresso machine from them in the late nineties and the style was very different.

I've show it to the other half to see if she can get any info since she works for them, but I suspect it has been lost in the mists of time / the river Rother.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks for Info.

It was for sale in the Argos catalogue Spring/Summer 1993, Page 284, cost £36.50!


----------

